# ABS diagnostic mode - no pin 9 on DLC



## smokedsalmon (Nov 19, 2013)

I am trying to run the self diagnostic for my ABS system. According to the service manual I need to ground pin 9 of the data link connector. 








The manual actually shows the DLC upside down - something which cause a few people out there to short out the wrong pins. The bigger issue for me is that I noticed my pin 9 is not loaded. Meaning there is no conductor inside the plastic housing. On closer inspection it is clear there are no wires going into the back of the connector (the blurry pic is the back of the connector.).
















Why is my DLC different from the service manual? More importantly how do I run the self diagnosis?

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The DLC just clips into the bracket. Maybe at some point someone installed in upside down? Just push in the release tab and turn it around.


----------



## smokedsalmon (Nov 19, 2013)

Even if I flip it around that does not clear up which pin in the diagnostic pin. The terminal specified in the manual has no wire - meaning it can't connect to the computer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan often shows the back view of the connector in their connector views. What year Pathfinder is it?


----------



## smokedsalmon (Nov 19, 2013)

My Pathfinder is a 2003. I also have a 2001 - that year has a pin 9. I also have looked at general DLC pinouts such as this:








It does in fact show pin 9 in the position of the missing terminal. 

So if viewed from the back it would be in the position of pin 16 above. That would mean Nissan numbers the pins differently. That pin IS there, but I'm pretty cautious - I don't want to break my computer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have ABS with TCS and VDC, you need a capable scan tool to access the codes. If you have ABS without TCS and VDC, then the procedure is as you posted, by grounding the DLC terminal #9, which should be a yellow colored wire.


----------



## smokedsalmon (Nov 19, 2013)

Darn, ok very well. I might have to bring it in then. The issues is very intermittent so I need to check the logged code. Thanks for the help.


----------

